# Dove Products....(yes, the soaps)



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 9, 2017)

When I first saw the Dove story I dismissed it as oversensitive liberal blah...blah...blah.

Then I saw the pics.  What are they trying to say here?  Use Dove and .... what? 
All I see is a black woman being transformed to a white woman after using Dove.

Dove Apologizes After Ad Is Slammed For Being Racist


Then there is this one from a few years ago. Use Dove and....go from larger and black to skinny and white?
In the small companies I have worked for, I cannot tell you the number of people who look at print ads before they are put into play.
Just blows my mind that not one person said....ummm....here's another way this pic could be looked at.....

Dove body wash ad stirs controversy  - NBC News


----------



## SaintKP (Oct 9, 2017)

The first one is pretty tone deaf, however the second one if you really want to look into it can be believed as Dove specifically targeting people who suffer from "ashiness" who are stereotypically believed to be black.


I believe it's a little of column a and a little of column b when it comes to this honestly.


----------



## Il Duce (Oct 9, 2017)

Kind of gets into the core of a lot of the 'culture wars' of today.  How much does intent matter?  What's the level of sensitivity/empathy a person, corporation, or politician needs to show to other individuals or groups?  Is it different for each one?


----------



## trin (Oct 9, 2017)

Oh, geez!  Yet another thing to be offended about,  I find it very hard to believe the intended message is, "Use Dove soaps and you, too, can have 'white privilege'!"


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 9, 2017)

trin said:


> I find it very hard to believe the intended message is,



I agree that the intent was likely not overt racism.  But the pics (especially the first one) standing on their own, make it difficult to not see a subliminal message. Intent or not.


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 9, 2017)

In their sizable corner of the media world, advertisers still live in echo chambers. Seems they really only put in an effort for the Superbowl.
Also, I'm pretty sure that bars of Dove slipped into socks can turn your body black and blue. Saw that in a movie once.


----------



## SaintKP (Oct 9, 2017)

Building equality through one game of blackjack at a time.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 9, 2017)

I saw a really good rebuttal earlier... let me google...here it is.

BL- everyone all pissy about this took the ad, altered it to make it seem racist (it's not, even in the most reachy-ies reach of implied intent) and worked themselves into a frothy lather. 

All I need now to start my Monday is a fresh presidential tweet, an NFL scandal and a natural disaster. 

Wait... shit.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 9, 2017)

I'm offended that people are offended by that commercial.

People need to seriously grow up and get a life.

Bunch of crybabies....


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 9, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> I saw a really good rebuttal earlier... let me google...here it is.
> 
> BL- everyone all pissy about this took the ad, altered it to make it seem racist (it's not, even in the most reachy-ies reach of implied intent) and worked themselves into a frothy lather.
> 
> ...


How'd I know that our resident J would be all over a post about Dove Products.


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 9, 2017)

I'd hit it..

I miss the point?


----------

